# Turnip at 600!  [CLOSED]



## pokipoki (May 1, 2020)

Leif is here too! Also accepting bonsai or house plants as entry for belltree members .



			https://turnip.exchange/island/fc5139c1


----------



## Jeki (May 1, 2020)

Hello, would it be alright for me to sell my turnips and then give you the bells after?


----------



## pokipoki (May 1, 2020)

Jeki said:


> Hello, would it be alright for me to sell my turnips and then give you the bells after?


 
Yep that's totally fine! See you soon!


----------



## Celinalia (May 1, 2020)

hii is it still open?


----------



## pokipoki (May 1, 2020)

Celinalia said:


> hii is it still open?



Yep still open, I just had to change the link, sorry about that! See you soon!


----------



## Jared:3 (May 1, 2020)

is this still open? I fi could I would like to make 2 trips


----------



## pokipoki (May 1, 2020)

It's still open, but the line is kind of long!


----------



## Jared:3 (May 1, 2020)

pokipoki said:


> It's still open, but the line is kind of long!


yea I just saw that, unreal lol


----------

